
Linus Tech Tips critize Nest Cams, video does not appear in subscriptions - staticelf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7p5YEOrlSc
======
johnjackjim
I cant see it too, but this video was just stupid. Comparing Nest Cam vs home
made camera, of course its gonna be cheaper. Its litteraly comparing apple vs
oranges.

~~~
sschueller
Even if the video is stupid, videos being selectively shown in the
subscription tab is worrying. These are people I want to hear from and if I
now have to go to each channel to see if there is something new I am going to
go somewhere else.

------
rasz
"Linus Tech Tips1 hour ago We messed up when we published the video. Unchecked
the notify subs checkbox."

------
sschueller
I saw it in my subscriptions but that was probably around an hour after it was
posted.

It is gone now.

------
Marysville
Related:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D1NX2dr3voU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D1NX2dr3voU)

